# Vintage Elektra Semiautomatica and Super Jolly



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Been a lurker here for a long time so thought I'd start getting involved.









Here's my little setup:


----------



## Scubadude (Jun 8, 2016)

One great looking machine how are your shots?


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Centrepiece in the kitchen there, How are you finding your coffee?


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey sorry, I don't get alerts apparently (still getting used to the forum!) - shots from this machine are insanely good considering the distinct lack of technology and it foams milk unbelievably well too. Too many superlatives! Old school heat exchange mechanism, no OPV and everything is controlled from the p-stat. Very retro, but I've read that the quality comes from the engineering design of the shower screen upwards.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

what a gorgeous machine!


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## whip (Jul 9, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great, the Fred Dibnah of coffee machines


----------

